# IBS is ruining my life



## RTweed (Nov 17, 2014)

Since early 2014, I have been battling with severe diarrhea to the point of developing hemorrhoids from being on the toilet so often and for so long. I actually got excited having a solid bowel movement from basically living off Pepto Bismol, So happy to have relief I didn't mind that the Pepto had turned the color to black.

I thought I just had a bug, that lasted for months.

As I work in homecare in a family's home, they started to notice how I was always running to the bathroom and kept the Air fresheners stocked up in the bathroom, and my boss told me to go to the doctors.

The worst things for me to eat were high fat dairy products (sour cream, **** milk, etc.), and Wheat. I spoke to my doctor and asked her to figure out what was wrong with me. She did a blood test for Celiac and unfortunately, where I live, there does not exist a test for lactose intolerance.

Celiac negative, iron a little low, but nothing abnormal.

Okay, maybe I'm crazy. A few months later I return for a followup on a new medication for my depression and I casually mention wanting to see a gastroenterologist, and she asks why. I then explain that it has only gotten worse and the presence of blood is starting to startle me.

She recommends Align. The first two weeks I didnt notice much difference, but as i neared the end of the first month of the pills I did notice a significant change in my IBS. I felt normal!!

Now three months after starting the pills, taking them every day and taking them at the SAME time every night, my symptoms are back (still taking the pills).

I'm starting to worry about my health as this is alarming and very painful.I try to explain it to my husband but he doesn't understand what I'm going through, is there anyone out there who knows something better than align? I want my life away from the bathroom back!


----------



## SpasticColonLou24 (Nov 24, 2014)

I know how you feel. I have IBS-D severe. I poot and poop a lot. I always pass gas which makes me poop everytime. I go literally every 5 minutes. I go up to 25 times a day sometimes more. It no fun. Nothing has helped mine. I can barely go outside without pass gas then having to go back to the toilet again. But Imodium may help and Aleive may to. So your not the only one. Anything sets me off. Even water. I go several times in a row8 to 12. And have spells like that 3 or more times a day. I have done this since I was 16 am now 23. I have always even from ages 4 to 15 I still had to go up to 10 times a day. I have always had bad stomach problems I hope u fix yours. Right now I go to much to even go to the doctor. I can't even go outside 3 seconds without my poot followed by me having to go back to the toilet again. I'm sorry I can't say this anywhere else. They already hear it when I poot which is loud followed by weird rumbling which is followed by as usual back I go on the toilet.


----------

